# Mongrol Hoard, terriers and rats



## Jreed

Just thought I would take a moment to share my dogs and side work, in addition to a professional job. I am a certified sheep shearer and also use terriers to keep rodents of homesteads and farms. My dogs are all poultry and livestock safe. I also have livestock guardian dogs and herding kelpies. I can not figure out how to upload photos, so I will post a link instead. If anyone uses Facebook I have a dog page, search for Jreed and his Mongrol Hoard. No dogs sold. Jreed


http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/grd/4819180412.html


http://modernfarmer.com/2014/06/rat-terriers-rodents-pests-killing-terriermen/


----------



## Maura

I have considered getting a rat terrier. The Boston terriers do nothing to kill the occasional rat or the voles. We now have a cat. The only rat terriers I&#8217;ve seen have been on Amish farms and they do not do justice to your hoard.

By the way, I have read that they are good dogs with the elderly because they are gentle with people and enjoy cuddling in one&#8217;s lap. True?


----------



## Jreed

Tried again


----------



## Jreed

Maura, I do not consider myself to be a breed expert of anykind. I would consider myself more to be a vermin expert than a dog or dog breed expert. My own dogs are more hunting dogs than pets as I need them to perform consistently. The rat terrier as a breed is now excepted in the akc and more likely to be found in show rings than farms, and many are good pets. I can not say that any rat terrier will catch rats, my own dogs are indoor and outdoor and not allowed on laps or furniture as they are usually dirty as can be from living a dogs life. We also have considerable poison oak that is transferable to people another reason to limit excessive lap time. My own dogs also require loads of exercise or they will become destructive but they were once loved as america's all around farm and vermin dog. Jreed


----------



## CAjerseychick

Nice! good to see a working breed being.... WORKED!!!! Great! Good job and thanx for your Posting!!!


----------



## JasoninMN

Nice terrier pack you have there.


----------



## Jreed

Thanks for the compliment .These are my 4 dogs, and one is young. I only own and work 4 dogs, it's impossible to work more effectively than that. I work lots with other people and dogs that need training and socialization.


----------



## Jreed

Recent activity


----------



## fishhead

I expected them to be smaller but I guess with rats that size they can't be too small.


----------



## aart

Man, that's ALOT of rats!!
Good Job!

BTW...it should be Mongrel Horde...sorry spelling peever here.

Although you do seem to be hoarding rat corpses...lol!!


----------



## Jreed

aart said:


> Man, that's ALOT of rats!!
> Good Job!
> 
> BTW...it should be Mongrel Horde...sorry spelling peever here.
> 
> Entendre. Possible triple and spelled exactly as it belongs. Jreed and his Mongrol Hoard of Rascally Rat Wranglers , my treasure of bad attitudes. At your service


----------



## Jreed

There not so big compared to a big dog, and I hunt lots more than rats and they work for me


----------



## nitestalker

It's good to see another using terriers for what they are meant for. We run jagd terriers and hunt fur and feather along with some blood trailing.


----------



## nitestalker

Another


----------



## Jreed

We know know about those things too


----------



## nitestalker

Bet ya find a bunch in those grapes. Your dogs have any decker blood in them, they look heavier built than your run of the mill rat terriers?


----------



## Jreed

nitestalker said:


> Bet ya find a bunch in those grapes. Your dogs have any decker blood in them, they look heavier built than your run of the mill rat terriers?


Mongrols * wink* .... not run of the mill terriers, they actually get worked on a regular basis.


----------



## Jreed

A little press action......

http://www.farmshow.com/view_articles.php?a_id=1567


----------



## aart

Jreed said:


> aart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that's ALOT of rats!!
> Good Job!
> 
> BTW...it should be Mongrel Horde...sorry spelling peever here.
> 
> 
> 
> Entendre. Possible triple and spelled exactly as it belongs. Jreed and his Mongrol Hoard of Rascally Rat Wranglers , my treasure of bad attitudes. At your service
Click to expand...

OK lol, great, I love word play..still don't get the Mongrol part, but I'm old and it maybe a reference outside my realm of experience, so I need an urban dictionary?


----------



## Jreed

aart said:


> OK lol, great, I love word play..still don't get the Mongrol part, but I'm old and it maybe a reference outside my realm of experience, so I need an urban dictionary?


Not worth stressing about. Mongol is a fierce asian, a Mongrel is a dog of unknown origin. A MMongrol is a new slang , noun and adjective and yes available in the urban dictionary. The Mongrol Hoard of Rascally Rat Wranglers, is certainly my treasure of bad attitudes


----------



## Jreed

You do not always catch lots, depends more on feed sources and other factors


----------



## jen74145

I am not squeamish about rodents, but those pictures give me the heebie jeebies. Ugh. 

Good dogs. Happy dogs too, I bet.


----------



## Jreed

Slow interwebs, sorry for double pictures posts. I got plenty originals I don't need to double count dead rats


----------



## Jreed

jen74145 said:


> I am not squeamish about rodents, but those pictures give me the heebie jeebies. Ugh.
> 
> Good dogs. Happy dogs too, I bet.


Look mom no gloves


----------



## Jreed

Recent activity


----------



## Jreed

weekend activity


----------



## Jreed

fun links ...... 

http://www.deckerhuntingterrierregistry.com/newsletter/jan2010/feistorfiction.html

http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/02/hunters-are-people-too/252870/?utm_source=SFFB


----------



## saralee

There are three sizes of rat terriers--standard, miniature, and toy. If you are looking for a rat terrier for varmint control, be sure it is a standard, like the dogs in the photos. A miniature, which is a more commonly found size at 11 pounds, will be at risk going after a cornered rat. Mine will bark and harass the resident possum and cottontails, but has sense enough not to get too close. She much prefers watching TV.


----------



## Jreed

saralee said:


> There are three sizes of rat terriers--standard, miniature, and toy. If you are looking for a rat terrier for varmint control, be sure it is a standard, like the dogs in the photos. A miniature, which is a more commonly found size at 11 pounds, will be at risk going after a cornered rat. Mine will bark and harass the resident possum and cottontails, but has sense enough not to get too close. She much prefers watching TV.



One of my best hunters ever is only 8 lbs and her mom is 12 lbs, while these dogs might not deal with varmits they can certainly fit into tight spaces better and are more than enough to kill large rats well. They need experience but once learned are excellent hunters. The ***** pictured left is 8 lbs and the ***** pictured right is 12lbs. Neither of them hesitate to kill any size rat.


----------



## Jreed

saralee said:


> There are three sizes of rat terriers--standard, miniature, and toy. If you are looking for a rat terrier for varmint control, be sure it is a standard, like the dogs in the photos. A miniature, which is a more commonly found size at 11 pounds, will be at risk going after a cornered rat. Mine will bark and harass the resident possum and cottontails, but has sense enough not to get too close. She much prefers watching TV.


the small one also loves killing and eating cotton tails


----------



## Jreed

Why am I anti show dogs or anti AKC?

When people ask me why I call my dogs " Mongrols " an double entendre of mongrel. I have a long reply

mongrel
A cross-breed, can be a derogatory name for those of mixed heritage.

A breed name and wicki post do not define a dogs actions. The actions of my Mongrol Hoard are what define my Rascally Rat Wranglers. Quality terriers are not for everyone and a small size does not denote calm demeanor. Working dogs are not for pet homes and numbed down show dogs are not for a working ratting pack.

I am constantly bombarded with requests to purchase dogs, or inquiries as to what breed my dogs are. Recently as the " RAT TERRIER " has entered the AKC and also the show ring at Westminster, the breeder pool has exploded as the RAT TERRIER has now hit the big time. Sadly this takes dogs off farms where poison has largely replaced them anyways, and also turns them into pet quality dogs by gentrification and numbed down terrier qualities. This is not the only reason I call my dogs Mongrols and I can easily furnish proofs.

The corruption and closed registry breeding systems of the dog show world make anyone with a working dog recoil violently when faced with simple facts. When asked why I am anti AKC besides the obvious facts I actually hunt my dogs. Here is a concrete and conclusive answer and example. 

http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/pets/Overbreeding-and-abuse-the-dark-side-of-dog-shows.html

I am not anti AKC because it is full of bad people.It is not because it is wrong to breed or sell dogs, or to breed purebred dogs.

Instead it is because the close registry breeding system that easily breaks down a healthy dog breed into a genetic mess. It is also because of the known acceptance of puppy mill registrations that make the bulk of the AKC income and funds. The AKC knows and clearly overlooks animal abuses and rights. Here is a example that ties this post all together.

http://www.lehighvalleylive.com/breaking-news/index.ssf/2010/06/lehigh_county_kennel_operators.html

http://www.thedogpress.com/SideEffects/Cruelty-Judges-Charged-1007_Andrews.asp

AKC judges and breeders were charged with more than 20 counts animal cruelty charges in 2010 a month after a AKC kennel inspection. The sick part of this sad story is that in 2015. Jim Deppen the owner and breeder charged with abuse in that kennel in 2010. Was in the working breed ring at the 2015 Westminster Kennel Show. He was showing a best of breed mastiff from that same kennel born that same year. 2010. THIS IS SICK, DISGUSTING AND WRONG. Why is he not banned from breeding, showing, judging and owning dogs? Why is he allowed to continue at all? Its clear the AKC is not concerned with the functionality, health, or welfare of its dog membership.....

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/bob.php?year=2015&day=2#work

6 GCH Ironwood's Papparrazi
Breed: Neapolitan Mastiff
Sex: Dog
AKC: WS 36654701
Date of Birth: July 01, 2010
Breeder: James R Deppen & Mimi Winkler
Sire: Vanguard's Rockbusta Travis
Dam: Ironwood's Macarena
Owner: James R Deppen & Susan Van-Spruill
Photos: Breed judging

That is more than enough for me to be anti AKC

Positively proud to be found working happily spade first in the earth. Filling buckets with dead rats, preserving traditional methods, and enjoying the love of hunting with good dogs. Northern California

Jreed and his Mongrol Hoard of Rascally Rat Wranglers

pics are reposts of past hunts


----------



## Jreed

nocturnal activity. 1.272 lbs on that big buck rat


----------



## Jreed

in pig pens and chicken coops with cats goats birds and pigs all unharmed and new friends


----------



## califcowgirl

Very impressive!


----------



## Jreed

took a few new people and dogs out to a spot with not so many rats, still a good time especially for the new dogs


----------



## Jreed

I did not get to go out this past weekend so I took the time to dig up some pictures from past hunts to post ...


----------



## Jreed

A squirrel bite from this week


----------



## Jreed

A little onsite consultation for a future hunting location, a farm with rats. And also some biological work collecting dna for science research.


----------



## boerboy

Wow.....

I live in Oregon
I want one of such beautiful dog
Should it be more than one?

Btw I have chickens and goats


----------



## Jreed

boerboy said:


> Wow.....
> 
> I live in Oregon
> I want one of such beautiful dog
> Should it be more than one?
> 
> Btw I have chickens and goats


I don't personally recommend terriers to anything thing less than experienced homes and owners, they can be a recipe for disaster in the wrong hand's.


----------



## Guest

It's great to see working dogs. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Jreed

Been a few weeks since we have been out and about due to sheep shearing season and garden needing to be planted but out to a local coop after work and caught these fat ones.


----------



## Jreed

Well the action was not that exciting, but getting some kids that never seen a working dog involved was worth all the hard work at this spot.


----------



## Jennifer L.

Wow, really impressive! Love the photos of the dogs on the bales of hay---they really pose for the camera, don't they?


----------



## wiscto

Yup. I'm with you man, the AKC is terrible. How do you feel about the UKC? Also, how did you get into this? Just kept hearing about people with rat problems and one day got the idea?


----------



## Jreed

wiscto said:


> Yup. I'm with you man, the AKC is terrible. How do you feel about the UKC? Also, how did you get into this? Just kept hearing about people with rat problems and one day got the idea?


LOL what I really think? Welll......... I am happy to give you some personal info if you want to PM me a email addy. I started this working on an organic farm and one of my deals was raising chickens. I started raising large scale heritage turkeys as well. That being said I am southern and love to hunt with dogs in wine country CA and also in the emerald triangle so small farms and rats with dogs is a good fit ... Jr


----------



## Jreed

Some weekend fun and some super sausages destined to be future super ratting beasts


----------



## Jlynnp

OMG I love your little sausages!! They certainly look like future rat killers. My Grandpa had a Smooth Fox Terrier and she was death on vermin!!!


----------



## Jreed

Jlynnp said:


> OMG I love your little sausages!! They certainly look like future rat killers. My Grandpa had a Smooth Fox Terrier and she was death on vermin!!!


yes pretty darling they are and a load of water, also the garden is looking fantastic


----------



## Jreed

load of work that is load of work


----------



## COSunflower

Gosh Jreed - some of those rats are HUGE!!!! Have your dogs ever got injured?


----------



## boerboy

Aren't those squirrels?

The puppies..... So cute


----------



## Jreed

COSunflower said:


> Gosh Jreed - some of those rats are HUGE!!!! Have your dogs ever got injured?


Yes indeed they do, and are treated as well as can be ........home health care for canines is easy and legal. Owing livestock is a great starter for dealing with basic first aid...


----------



## Jreed

COSunflower said:


> Gosh Jreed - some of those rats are HUGE!!!! Have your dogs ever got injured?





boerboy said:


> Aren't those squirrels?
> 
> The puppies..... So cute


Squirrels indeed they are, the feist is a southern squirrel dog


----------



## Jreed

what do you think, trouble trouble and some more trouble on top of trouble


----------



## Jreed

A little mooching about today while gathering supplies for my garden


----------



## Jreed

a little fur in the earth ?


----------



## CountryMom22

Wow, those pics are amazing. Nice to see real working dogs. Have you ever had a dog get into an area, like a pipe or hole, that they couldn't get out of? I used to have a Coonhound that was death to groundhogs. In all the years he was hunting them, he never got a scratch on him. I was always afraid he would get stuck in a den and not make it out. Groundhogs can be pretty fierce. He was one happy dog!


----------



## Jreed

CountryMom22 said:


> Wow, those pics are amazing. Nice to see real working dogs. Have you ever had a dog get into an area, like a pipe or hole, that they couldn't get out of? I used to have a Coonhound that was death to groundhogs. In all the years he was hunting them, he never got a scratch on him. I was always afraid he would get stuck in a den and not make it out. Groundhogs can be pretty fierce. He was one happy dog!


terrier work can be very hard on dogs ... personally I prefer dogs that are smart over dogs that are stupid tough. There was enough room in that tunnel for him to turn around and come out head first. Sometimes when they find a **** like that you have to dig and help them to actually dispatch it


----------



## Jreed

well it appears there must be some serious instincts at work @ 6 weeks. Lets start them off early


----------



## Jreed

this is what 1 guy can do with 4 good dogs and 1 good shovel at a farm with a large amount and variety of poultry and a rat problem ... and a beautiful poppy from my garden


----------



## Jreed

Look at the whiskers on this bugger


----------



## Jreed

Took a nice hot day to go and toast some rats..... well look for rats. Was fun to take out 2 of the next generation as well.....lucky there was some animal water to cool of in....


----------



## Jreed

Came close to besting my personal record today. We started early and the heat still nicked us out here in northern California. We counted 2x to the sum of 119 dead and confirmed.


----------



## chamoisee

I am wanting to buy a good working terrier. Not a show dog, a working dog, to whittle down the population of pocket gophers before they kill my fruit trees. If you have any you'd part with, I need to go to northern California to pick up some goats this summer.


----------



## Jreed

Out early here in Northern California until it got hot, a Rascally Rat Wrangling tradition of the Mongrol Hoard. The tradition? Dead rat in buckets and off small farms.


----------



## Jreed

A couple of hunt photos of the dogs and young pups learning the ropes from the adults


----------



## OakHollowBoers

I always enjoy seeing your posts. It's cool to see what good working dogs can do.


----------



## Lady89

fine dogs. my girl was a ratter once, but she is nearly 16 years old now and her rat chasing days are long gone.


----------



## Allen W

Be a neat experience to see your dogs work. If we weren't so far apart we might work out a trade with a guy I know. A morning of hunting rats with your little terriers and a evening of hunting hogs with his big terrier.


----------



## Jreed

Allen W said:


> Be a neat experience to see your dogs work. If we weren't so far apart we might work out a trade with a guy I know. A morning of hunting rats with your little terriers and a evening of hunting hogs with his big terrier.


Thanks for the kind words, we certainly do have a blast and it is lots of actions when we get onto farms with real numbers of rats. It like most hunting is a insane amount of work. We have to do lots of cleaning and digging to force the rats to bolt. Ive been on pigs here a few times but property size and overall hunting climate here make it difficult. I am located in the wine growing region of Northern CA, and CA has really awful hunting laws


----------



## Jreed

OakHollowBoers said:


> I always enjoy seeing your posts. It's cool to see what good working dogs can do.


Thanks for the kind words, Here is the info I require before visiting a farm .....





Stock Reply

Emails are preferred, until a phone confirmation of a hunt the day of. 

On behalf of Jreed and his Mongrol Hoard of Rascally Rat Wranglers I would like to thank you for your kind words and email . While I can take no credit for the quality of dogs that have been placed in my pack I can say thank you for realizing how specialized the work we do is.

Working rat packs are common in the United Kingdom, the birth place of terrier breed dogs. In the U.K. there is a lack of legal hunting. Rats and rabbits are among the only legal game animals. In the USA , where hunting of big game animals abounds, we (the Mongrol Hoard ) are the rare breed, a self taught terrierman (rat hunter) and his dogs. 

I do this not as a business but as a way to support small scale and organic farming. I charge affordable rates for my time and have long lists of people asking for help. I currently charge on average $75-150 (dependent on drive time ) and a case of beer (light, dark, or IPA )for a 2-3 hour hunting session, plus the landowner or location must provide some labor, as it is intensive work to flush out the rats for the dispatch via the dogs. If I were to charge rates that made me money it would stop being enjoyable and start being work and I already have a full professional life This is for the love of good dogs, the support of small and organic farms and also to maintain traditional methods.

I am interested in addressing the rats at the sources and look for the warrens or colonies. I ideally looking for rats in the earth warrens or with visible tunnels and activity, this is where we excel. We use a variety of home made tools and lots of digging in order to flush the rats from the ground and the dogs catch and dispatch. We do not like or permit spectators, as people that are not connected intimately to the process rarely understand and usually offer only critique. We do not catch rats in walls or under crawl spaces and in insulation or work under houses, if you need this type of service we recommend Discreet Pest Control. We always hope for locations with lots of rats. If there are enough rats we can bring extra friends and dogs. In the ideal situations we come 2- 3 times a year. 

Should you be serious about engaging our service we request a reply that includes the following information

1. How many rats are being seen daily? Are you seeing rat holes in your animal areas? 

2. How large is your site and what types of enclosures and building are in the rat affected areas?

3. What number of chickens or other livestock are you managing?

4.What types of feed are being used or stored ( number of bales )

5. Please send photos of the areas you are seeing rats , including pictures of suspected rat holes and habitat. 

6. Your physical farm, or location address where the rat control is needed (to determine drive time).

7.If you are replying to our Craigslist post, kindly send us your direct email address and phone number for our contact list, as these craiglsist addresses no longer function once the post expires.


If you are connected to social media you can find us via Facebook by searching " Jreed and his Mongrol Hoard " and follow our rat hunting adventures. Included are links to several positive media articles that we received in the past year. Always Jreed , and his Mongrol Hoard


http://www.pressdemocrat.com/news/1863515-181/sebastopol-man-takes-on-rats

http://modernfarmer.com/2014/06/rat-terriers-rodents-pests-killing-terriermen/

http://www.farmshow.com/view_articles.php?a_id=1567


----------



## Jreed

I got a visit from my mom and dad and they got to meet my dog's


----------



## Jreed

Some historical photos just for fun .......


----------



## Jreed

I guess as far as I am concerned 3 very dead rat is a good dead rat


----------



## Jreed

Prolific and regular ratters


----------



## Jreed

A couple more good pictures from Saturday


----------



## Jreed

Had a great early day out at a new dairy farm, 127 counted dead rats. We had to work hard and the rats were all big and did damage to the dogs. We are training up a small puppy as we only have 3 adult dogs now, so we borrowed a farm dog and invited a friend and dog too....


----------



## Jreed

Here is the final photos from the day


----------



## Jreed

Not any kind of record this week but still killing rat's


----------



## Rivmage

Are the dead rats used for anything or just disposed of?

Scott


----------



## Jreed

Rivmage said:


> Are the dead rats used for anything or just disposed of?
> 
> Scott


https://youtu.be/ML6oLuLecQ4


----------



## Maura

The dogs were hurt? (Aug 8) What do you do for them?


----------



## Jreed

Maura said:


> The dogs were hurt? (Aug 8) What do you do for them?


Clean them up, stitch them up when needed, use antiseptics of various types preferring tincture of bee propolis or natural variety, and feed them well


----------



## Jreed

It's wine grape harvest season so dogs are on the back burner but the home bred boy is growing and a new German terrier is in the Hoard


----------



## Jreed

Don't know why the pictures wouldn't load before .... well here they are this time


----------



## tlrnnp67

We had a rat terrier when I was a kid. Her name was Tiny, but her personality was anything but tiny. She was a hoot. 

When a thunderstorm came, you knew to watch out. If the door was opened, she would zip right in, head under the bed, and whoa to the person who tried to get her out from under the bed.


----------



## Jreed

My girl has been taking the dogs out to do consultation when there is not serious levels of infestations


----------



## JasoninMN

Congrats on the jagd pup. I would love one.


----------



## Jreed

My Mrs. Took out the dogs while I am busy turning grapes to wine.... even the new puppy got to play with some rat fur .....


----------



## ChocolateMouse

What would you suggest to someone interested in having 1-2 small working terriers for a farmstead? Where would you tell them to start and where to look for dogs. Alternatively, is there an organization or website listing services like your for small farmsteads across the country?


----------



## Jreed

ChocolateMouse said:


> What would you suggest to someone interested in having 1-2 small working terriers for a farmstead? Where would you tell them to start and where to look for dogs. Alternatively, is there an organization or website listing services like your for small farmsteads across the country?



I am hard pressed when asked these questions..... I don't usually recommend terriers to people I don't know.... my personal dogs are high drive performance hunters beyond average farm dogs as i demand consistent result. If you want a dog find one raised on dirt, on a farm where both parents are visible and with proof both parents kill rodents.... I personally prefer mountain feists to most terrier lines. Breed does not make the dog, genetics , instincts, and training make the dog. I would avoid all akc type purebred dogs, and focus on farm dogs that the energy level of the parents suits your lifestyle. Get one dog st a time and invest the energy into training and 2 or 3 years on get another if you have a handle on the dog you have. Terriers are not for everyone, not for inexperienced owners, or the faint of heart and real terriers are not pets. They demand jobs, activities and stimulus or are increasingly destructive..... as a side not there are not many people interested in the hard dirty work of catching rats. While there are many good, dogs catching rodents I do not know of any packs for hire in the USA, there are fun groups and game groups where people pretend to catch rats but I am not aware of any serious ratting packs. This is not common in the USA where many gun sports and hunting are available, it is common in the UK where hunting is limited and poison on farms is discouraged....I have limited oportunity to excerise my cultural heritage and fell into this passion accidentally, and embraced it where few others are willing to...


----------



## ASandry

I own a dog boarding kennel, one night a mouse raced in when I opened the back door and ran along between fencing & the wall with every dog (goldens, labs etc) looking confused - until it got to the kennel with 2 yorkies. Yep, they even had pink bows on their heads. They instantly went to separate sides, cornered the mouse & actually ripped it in half! All took about 2 seconds. New respect for them for sure. I bet these ratting terriers are amazing in action.


----------



## Jreed

ASandry said:


> I own a dog boarding kennel, one night a mouse raced in when I opened the back door and ran along between fencing & the wall with every dog (goldens, labs etc) looking confused - until it got to the kennel with 2 yorkies. Yep, they even had pink bows on their heads. They instantly went to separate sides, cornered the mouse & actually ripped it in half! All took about 2 seconds. New respect for them for sure. I bet these ratting terriers are amazing in action.


I've en a few cairn terriers and also Australian terriers that were good at rodents.... also more than a few min pins and chihuahua crosses... ive got a nice video on my Facebook page... https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1433275496912764


----------



## Jreed

Dogs out on a farm evaluation for rodent control......


----------



## Jreed

Got to visit a certified organic dairy here today in northern California, it was a first time evaluation and was hot hot hot out. We will be back for more fun.....


----------



## Jreed

More dead rats...we visited a small farm where the rats left a hay field and came to the farm when it was stubble and got tilled.


----------



## Jreed

I can believe the size of these buggers, the dogs wouldn't come close for a photo they smelled so bad


----------



## Jreed

Afternoon of work, took 3 hours to force all these rats to bolt from under a chicken coop and green house


----------



## Jreed

Look at this bugger.... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ls-pigeon-street-shocked-passersby-video.html


----------



## Jreed

A couple of little hunts we have been on recently


----------



## Allen W

That reminds me I need to pick up the dead rats the dogs have left scattered in the yard before company comes tomorrow.


----------



## Allen W

How do you get your dogs to pile the rats so nicely? 

I picked the yard up this morning, I missed one my wife informed me. She tried picking it up by the tail, and it slipped right off. :goodjob: I came in this evening and found another wood rat laying in the yard. They are bad this year and I'm glad the dogs are getting them. They could all hide and bury them like the weenie dog does instead of bring them up to the yard with their other treasures. Looks like a coyote den around here at times with all the odds and ends they drag up or steal.


----------



## Allen W

This video was posted on another sight, thought it was worth posting here. Some serious rat killing. https://www.facebook.com/CazaYOcioArrobaDeLosMontes/videos/772276829512647/?fref=nf


----------



## Jreed

We had a really great hunt on a large dairy farm with friends. We ended with 130 rats dead and counted.


----------



## Jreed

I have a Facebook page as well where I do a fun write up after each hunt and also have some videos ........

https://www.facebook.com/Jreed-and-his-Mongrol-Hoard-1433275496912764


----------



## Jreed

Allen W said:


> How do you get your dogs to pile the rats so nicely?
> 
> I picked the yard up this morning, I missed one my wife informed me. She tried picking it up by the tail, and it slipped right off. :goodjob: I came in this evening and found another wood rat laying in the yard. They are bad this year and I'm glad the dogs are getting them. They could all hide and bury them like the weenie dog does instead of bring them up to the yard with their other treasures. Looks like a coyote den around here at times with all the odds and ends they drag up or steal.


You should see that tail slip on a live rat that is wedged in a hide hole


----------



## Jreed

Some great photos taken by friends


----------



## Jreed

A large black rat .......


----------



## Jreed

A six acre flower farm and a chicken killing possum .....


----------



## Jreed

A consult visit to develop a management plan , to avoid using poison in the future...lots of pigs too


----------



## Jreed

Another small farm visit included shearing sheep as well as catching rats .....


----------



## Jreed

Been having trouble posting recently, but been active


----------



## Jreed

A young agricultural entrepreneur


----------



## Jreed

Keeping those doggies active , fit and mentally sharp


----------



## Jreed

A new personal best, working around some avaries and exotic birds ...161 counted dead


----------



## Jreed

Started a youtube channel for those folks not on social media ....

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC44LFoH7lBzZIDa_Mo6Fm9g


----------



## Maura

So, I&#8217;m wondering when a farmer finds your dogs have killed over a hundred rats on his place, does he make an appointment right then to have you come back?


----------



## Jreed

Usually we come seasonally


----------



## Jreed

Shhhhhhhh don't tell them it isn't a big rat


----------



## Jreed

Feels like forever since we hunted. In reality it's been just a few weeks of slow around the holidays. A great day out around poultry with dogs and friends


----------



## romysbaskets

It is surprising how strong the natural instinct runs in the Rat Terriers. Yours are worked with and trained so this is further encouraged, which is great! They do an amazing job! I don't like using rat poisons either..it leaches into the soil and I respect what you do very highly! My Ratty is a mix, who just does the rodent removal on his own. He is only 1/4 Rat Terrier tho. Loudo weighs 22lbs but has a long body that does fit into tight places. He enjoyed killing rats, mice and rabbits out on the island. Indoors, he kills bugs, moths and spiders. The really funny part is that he is also 1/4 Pom, 1/4 Doxie and 1/4 Jack Russell...he has a very strong hunting instinct. He always brings his dead rodents to me and lays them at my feet. 

How do your Rat Terriers do in the snow? Mine just loves it. I know they are supposed to have a bit of trouble with the cold.

















Loudo and Axil, both rodent killers!


----------



## Jreed

romysbaskets said:


> It is surprising how strong the natural instinct runs in the Rat Terriers. Yours are worked with and trained so this is further encouraged, which is great! They do an amazing job! I don't like using rat poisons either..it leaches into the soil and I respect what you do very highly! My Ratty is a mix, who just does the rodent removal on his own. He is only 1/4 Rat Terrier tho. Loudo weighs 22lbs but has a long body that does fit into tight places. He enjoyed killing rats, mice and rabbits out on the island. Indoors, he kills bugs, moths and spiders. The really funny part is that he is also 1/4 Pom, 1/4 Doxie and 1/4 Jack Russell...he has a very strong hunting instinct. He always brings his dead rodents to me and lays them at my feet.
> 
> How do your Rat Terriers do in the snow? Mine just loves it. I know they are supposed to have a bit of trouble with the cold.
> 
> View attachment 51955
> 
> 
> View attachment 51956
> 
> 
> Loudo and Axil, both rodent killers!
> 
> View attachment 51957



I love the wavy tail, hard driven hunting doxies are call teckels and some Dozier have great instinct. I was called to a house where a doxie was destroying the floor. Turns out there was a **** under the house and the doxie was digging up the house, they thought it was a rat. The jack russell only adds more, one thing I like about the rat terrier is the off switch that allows them to be relaxed too. My dogs haven't seen much snow and likely I would put like coat on them, the simple horse blanket style is nice.


----------



## romysbaskets

Jreed said:


> I love the wavy tail, hard driven hunting doxies are call teckels and some Dozier have great instinct. I was called to a house where a doxie was destroying the floor. Turns out there was a **** under the house and the doxie was digging up the house, they thought it was a rat. The jack russell only adds more, one thing I like about the rat terrier is the off switch that allows them to be relaxed too. My dogs haven't seen much snow and likely I would put like coat on them, the simple horse blanket style is nice.


Loudo is very relaxed between his "job" which I am grateful for. He does have an almost instant off switch... I have seen Doxies who constantly bark and he doesn't. Your formidable work force is simply awesome! What a rewarding service you and your wonderful dogs do! There is nothing sweet about rats and mice destroying homes! Eating insulation, wiring and putting holes through walls! With the breeds in my pup, he is as you say, there is a great off switch. For a small guy, he is very protective and follows me everywhere I go.  His coat allows him to be in the snow for hours at a time. Yes the short hairs on yours would want a coat for snow I would think. Mine can jump 5 1/2 feet in the air, his jumps are amazing for a little guy. I bet yours jump high as well!


----------



## Jreed

Revisited a farm to make sure the rats had not returned ......got one big one


----------



## mustangglp

My Patterdales would love doing that!


----------



## Jreed

mustangglp said:


> My Patterdales would love doing that!


Never had the pleasure of working with one


----------



## Jreed

This farm visit was to a local area goat dairy with around 250 goats and this was the slow season before kidding.


----------



## Jreed

We also visited a pig farm after some heavy rains , the farm was a real mess


----------



## Jreed

He walked as a warrior

It is easy to say âdanger is inherent to workâ and it is quite another when an accident strikes close to heart. Today we lost our mojo, and the back bone of the Mongrol Hoard.

A day out rat hunting with close friends took an unsuspected turn with a simple freak accident. A small puncture wound of unknown origin was quite deep and punctured the liver, and a vibrant rat slayer was laid to rest to ease his suffering.

People often comment on once in a lifetime love, and once in a lifetime dogs. This cannot be more relevant than in the case of the irreplaceable. While you often see this idea in motion the hole left behind makes it crystal clear.

I was given a dog, a dog that started all this rat catching and terrier mayhem. I named him â Sir Grumps A lotâ Grumpy lived in a chain link kennel and was fear aggressive before I met him but he had a look that caught my eye. It can never be said as more true, âit was Grumpy who taught me, the ways of the terrier â

I may be at a loss the rest of my life to find a finer example of the American Rat Terrier. Grumpy was a alert and handsome male weighing perhaps 16- 17 lbs and a fierce hunter of vermin and varmit alike. Grumpy battled the challenge of severe alopecia, medially luxating patellas, and under-socialazation. But even with these faults you could not ever doubt his desire to hunt.

If I had to pick one dog, for any job it was not much of a choice. Anyone who ever had the pleasure of watching him work would say the same, âGrumpy is amazingâ. You might not ever get to pet him or even touch him, unless you sat down and relaxed. But if you needed a job you could not go wrong.

It would be impossible to count times he dragged me through berry patches after a ****, chased varmints away from my poultry, went back home because walking in the rain sucked (when you have no hair and alopecia), or jumped through the window of my vehicle to sit at peace in the sun. Like all real terriers he had a mind of his own.

How would I prove this supposed value? Simply put, he killed more rats that I can count.

Grumpy Dog, may you sleep in the sun where thunder and guns do not exist to disturb your rest, and all dreams are of chasing rabbits.

âMy Heart is shattered â


----------



## barnbilder

Sorry for your loss, I find this the best thread on this whole site. Refreshing to see real people using real animals for real work and having a real good time doing it. Working dogs seldom die of old age it seems. Hopefully you will find your mojo again in an up and coming prospect.


----------



## romysbaskets

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss of the amazing Grumpy. Despite the health issues, he stood quite majestic in his stance. Although bitter sweet at this point, I hope he can comfort you as you see him in the memories that swirl in your mind. He will always be with you. His eyes reflected the love he held for you in every pic. A champion in his own right at what he did best, rat killing and rodent eradication... Plus he was downright handsome too!

May your paths cross again someday.


----------



## Maura

What a lucky dog to have been rescued by you. From the day you met him, his life was perfect.


----------



## wiscto

Happy trails, Sir Grumps a Lot.


----------



## Jreed

Some Photo's from our last hunt ..... This hunt located at an industrial feed mill is a interesting location. Noisy and with lots of available food sources there are large rats. They however are difficult to get at, in the industrial setting.

Grumpy located a skunk in the river bank, and due to the danger of the dogs getting skunked underground. We held off the dogs and hand dug it for dispatch. Grumpy can be seen singing his song of battle clearly, and he had a good voice. At 9 years old he showed no signs of slowing down. He was a locating tom fool, and had to be forced to stop hunting as he would not stop on his own. He never once lied as to the location of where he thought a rat was, and was always right. He caught and killed and caught and killed more and more and then some more big rats.

We look forward to the future as we watch our 6 month old jagd terrier pup continue to show promise as she matures .We hope she will fill the hole, in time, left by a true champion of the rat wars.

The other photos show the setting of the hunt, the action of the chase, and the size of an adult norway rat's teeth.

While this hunt may be overshadowed by the loss of a top rat catching dog (Grumpy ) and the sorrow it brings. We still take pride in our dogs and the hard work of our own hands and in the bonds of friendship we have created along the way.

We had a all-star studded pack with Anna and her OG Mongrol Hoard dogs Bella Bella and Holy Mole' . The are " Sir Grumps Alot " grand daughter and daughter and have caught and killed many rats before moving on to WA with Anna. K..Ruby on photo controls.

While under no circumstance am I fooled into thinking we will be just as good without Grumpy or that another dog will ever replace him. I can assure you beyond all shadow of any reasonable doubt that I/We will keep visiting farms and helping to keep poison out of the environment one dog caught rat at at a time.

Respecting the love and memory of good dogs past and present by continuing our work

Working to ease the rare 1% afflicted with the terrible disease know as " ONE LAST RAT SYNDROME " ( Jreed is the first identified and afflicted patient, although we are sure there are others )

We Specialize in

Dog Caught,

Dog Dispatched,

Whacked and Stacked,

Dead Rats in Buckets,

Jreed and his Mongrol Hoard of Rascally Rat Wranglers


----------



## Jreed

some blurbs from my kennel page

you can also follow the adventures without social media here

http://themongrolhoard.com/index.php/feed-2/





I would like to thank all the working dog men that have reached out to share kind works. This was my first loss of a working dog, and the first such loss of my adult life.

http://terriermandotcom.blogspot.com/2016/01/a-terrier-that-truly-lived.html

I thank the terrierman for understanding what such a terrible loss means, and sorrow it holds to those of us that worked closely with a fine example of a working class man and his top working dog.

There are somethings that money will never buy, that only time and experience can earn. It is this bond of trust that exists that makes us who and what we are.

I am a traditional methods rat catcher, and I rely on my dogs.


P.s. I am currently searching for one pint sized 12-18lb, rough around the edges, 2 years old plus, (male?) punk to remind me who I am.


----------



## Jreed

a great old episode well worth the watch .....

http://netfoxnews.com/twilight-zone-the-hunt/


----------



## mustangglp

Here a a couple of my Patterdales


----------



## Jreed

Well Gee Wizz

What a nice thoughtful post hunt wrap up. This was our first hunt without " Sir Grumps Alot " and that Mongrol Harem of Beauties got it done. We worked until the light was gone and picture quality suffered as a result. We rarely see such handsome coop design and well maintained poultry operation. Without such excellent design and care there surely would be more rats. Most of the rats we caught were Rattus Rattus not Rattus Norvegicus

Written by : Dyann Blaine and her poultry project " Crazy Chick Inn"

Unfortunately, one of the things that inevitably goes with having a menagerie of chickens, turkeys, and now pheasants living in your back yard is the presence of rats. I am adamantly against using poison since it has such horrible secondary effects, and since I also raise baby owls and raptors there is no way I would risk their lives and the lives of the other local raptors with poisoned rats or mice on the property. I have used various traps but have alway been interested in other solutions to the problem.

Yesterday I was fortunate to have Jreed and his Mongrol Hoard over for a visit - and in a little over 2 hours 4 scrappy and well trained terriors managed to flush out and kill 27 large rats - some almost half the size of the smallest girl, Bella Bella! Watching Jordan work with his dogs was like watching an artist in action. The dogs didn't pay any attention at all to my birds (though I must say the birds were definitely not used to having dogs around!) as they sniffed, searched, dug, chased, and quickly dispatched the vermin.

This was only supposed to be a site visit to see if my property would be suitable for the rascally wranglers, but when Bella alerted on a few spots Jordan brought the rest of the pack in and the hunt was on! We had to stop when the light disappeared but I could have watched these dogs work all day long. Even the puppy, Scrufaliscios got a few rats on her own - her training is sure paying off. I can't recommend Jordan and this dogs enough - if you think you have a few rats you probably have a few hundred. If you think you have a few hundred you have an infestation. As long as they are outside (interior spaces are not safe for the dogs, so no hunts in attics or crawl spaces) Jordan and his dogs can quickly and efficiently dispatch the critters. I plan to have the pack back a few times each year to keep the vermin under control. Happy to answer any questions about the process if you have thought about doing this but have had concerns. If you don't like seeing pictures of dead rats then don't scroll down any further - but I couldn't resist showing off some of the hoard's handiwork!

Bella and Squeaker working the top of a hedge, and then a few shots of the final tally. Apologies for picture quality - it was dark by the time we got finished. Oh - and while I do think that the dogs are supernatural, Squeaker's eyes don't really glow neon green!


----------



## Jreed

We are taking a rat catching road trip, we are headed into Oregon and Washington rat catching along the way .....


----------



## Jreed

We are having a great time on the road , although we are just on on a rush schedule we have met many nice small farmers. We travel over 900 miles north from our home and even road the ferry to a farm on lummi island. We will post more pictures when we are at home....


----------



## Jreed

Here is a good shot of our pup at 7 months


----------



## Jreed

a little video showing the the athleticism of the dogs and rats as well, dont watch if you dont want to see the dogs killing the rats . I edited all the footage myself

https://youtu.be/EzgtnUF6MG0


----------



## barnbilder

Nice!


----------



## Jreed

apparently the public likes our video, for those not on social media you can follow us here without joining via a plug in that was purchased. This video has received 25 thousand views in 12 hours. That is pretty good for the work that goes into this, and not bad for the guy with a GED who edited the thing ....


http://themongrolhoard.com/index.php/feed-2/


----------



## Jreed

My friends kelpie had puppies


----------



## Jreed

Here are some great action shots of my dog Lil Ms Squeakers in action. These are screen shots pulled from video. This was an extremely large rat and is not easy to kill...


----------



## Jreed

Some dead rats as our usual fare ... been to busy to post much


----------



## Jreed

Anatomy of Monster

A few blurbs back I shared a comprehensive guide to the two most common species of rats, Rattus Rattus and Rattus Norvegicus. Of the two, the Norway rat is clearly larger and more aggressive. It has a strong burrowing instinct and can sink barns and buildings by undermining foundations and move tremendous amounts of dirt. Its aggressive nature can be seen when treating chickens that have been attacked in the night as they were catatonic or babies chicks that have been eaten. Other rats will even eat their own kind if they have been killed in a trap.

When on a site visit I have seen Norway rats turning to face the dog and sometimes actually jumping straight at a dog (most dont live that long to get the chance). We also deal with rat bites to the dogs after every hunt and treat them at home. Yes, working the dogs is inherently dangerous. But so is driving a car.

What do you think of when you think big rat? I doubt many real creatures inspire more myth or creative imaginings than a rat. A few rat droppings, creatively imagined turn into hundreds of rats. A big rat turns into a cat size urban myth. Three juvenile rats entering in a nest burrow is fodder for a fire of fevered fear of infestations.

In my own tale as a rat catcher I have not kept track of my total sum of dead rats, though this would be interesting. I also do not keep journals or notes on rat biology. I do, however, take the time to weigh and measure the occasional very large specimen and have learned a few things. I do see big rats and I see them at many locations. I consider any rat over .85 lbs.to be a big one. This turns the fever pitch of imagination into reality. While big rats in the .85 lb. range are common, when you start to get bigger than this is when you are truly seeing a rat. Here the weight range become more compact with less variance and slight weight difference become less common. In have been weighing rats 3 or 4 years in in this time have killed (guesstimate) several thousands of rats. On locations with good amounts of available food sources we often see rats in the 1.1 lb range. The largest I have ever seen and my personal record for largest specimen was a 1.272 lb. buck and no specimens ever came close although I eagerly weighed many. In fact this is how I learned a big rat is .85 and bigger because that is what big rat weigh when you weigh them enough.

This past weekend on a dairy farm I was able to raise the bar on my personal experience and catch a rat with my dogs that was truly a monster of the species. Caught as a breeding pair both the maie and femaie are exceptional in size. These rats are not easy to catch or kill and do damage to the dogs. It takes courage, skill and bravery to confront such a beast knowing they will take a beating or bite. As much as I know you have enjoyed reading this, I also guess you are wondering what a personal best and monster rat weighs.

As large as a full size 750ml bottle of wine and weighing in at 1.440 lbs. This is true monster !

Please enjoy the photos


----------



## ChocolateMouse

Wow, SO impressive! I was really sorry to hear about the loss of your dog... It's so great to see you still doing such awe inspiring work!


----------



## Jreed

just going back through some pictures that didnt get posted . I go out in my free time and that means sometimes 1 time every two weeks or as much as 3x a week. Some jobs are consults so there is not a lot of action but we are out there on a regular basis


----------



## LuLuToo

What an interesting thread! You and your dogs do a wonderful job of clearing out the vermin. So sorry for the loss of Sir Grumps a Lot. 

LuLu


----------



## Jreed

My dogs caught a few rats around the chickens and in the hay where I was shearing sheep and when I am not killing things I usually am greenthumbing it up somewhere


----------



## Allen W

Jreed said:


> My friends kelpie had puppies


Only dog I was ever tempted to steal was a imported Kelpie. I should have, the owner ran over it trying to "help" it herd cattle with his pick up.


----------



## Jreed

My good friend Bronte with my dogs, We caught all these rats under the truck scale and in the sewer style pit underneath. There were damaging wiring and such under the scale ....


----------



## Jreed

our newest prospect


----------



## wiscto

Your newest prospect definitely looks interested. Kind of looks like one of those dogs with a permanent game face.


----------



## Jreed

Here is a new personal best, that piece of roofing is 16 feet long. There was 224 counted between my 3 bitches and one farm dog ....


----------



## Jreed

A few more pictures of recent farm fun ....


----------



## Jreed

How is this for an action shot?


----------



## Maura

Can you imagine seeing a couple of real big mice, then a couple the next day and the next. So, you call SuperReed and his dogs kill over 200 of the things? Gives me the shivers.


----------



## Jreed

What do we call this? A mexican standoff?


----------



## Jreed

Some more of our usual fair plus our friend Joe's dog Bodie


----------



## Jreed

Our little male prospect has been doing a little on the site job training playing with some dead rats that the big dogs killed .... I also made a little training video and resource page on the website to help other people out .... http://themongrolhoard.com/index.php/training-a-rat-catcher/


----------



## Jreed

What is a rat catching adventure look like?

Please join us for this short video that depicts the interactions of both Peeps & Dags on a hunt.

I have used small pieces of this footage before taken on a dairy farm. It was a massive amount of heavy lifting and cleanup so we invited plenty of friends for the fun. We invite friends and farmers when we know the dogs they bringing are livestock and poultry safe, and also not dog aggressive in a pack situation. We try to help organic farmers learn handling skills to match with terriers to help full time on their home farms, as well as the tricks of the trade that experience has earned.

As mentioned this is all self shot footage aka K.Ruby and is older while " Sir Grumps Alot" still rampaged rats with us, and we miss him every farm visit. Jreed did the edit and it takes time not to mention how hard it is to obtain useful footage in a dark, dirty, dusty environment with rats moving at full speed.

Thanks to all the friends, family, farms ,and four legged rat wranglers that we have met along the way and have supported my pathway.

I hope you will continue to follow the adventure along with us, as we educate the public about the danger of rodent poison to the food chain and environment and present a traditional solution with a modern twist to a age old problem.

P.s. Be fair to the dogs that are just puppies, and be amazed by " Lil Ms Squeakers " , and also let me know if you have any great ideas for sound tracks for future videos.

P.s.s It took 5 hours plus to upload this 3 minute video


https://youtu.be/1fb5LSz6tDY


----------



## Jreed

Found a local dairy farm a russell terrier puppy for ongoing rat issues


----------



## Jreed

Out shearing sheep and catching rats again


----------



## Allen W

Jreed said:


> Found a local dairy farm a russell terrier puppy for ongoing rat issues


Nothing that moves will be safe now.


----------



## Jreed

How is this for a fantastic action shot


----------



## ChocolateMouse

You know what would be crazy cool? A documentary on rat hunting with dogs.


----------



## Jreed

ChocolateMouse said:


> You know what would be crazy cool? A documentary on rat hunting with dogs.


did you take a look at any of the video links I have posted? My kennel project is structured as a low cost farm service. So few people know that this is an option that I have to advert it like a business although there is no profit involved in anyway. I started this when I got into raising poultry and had a personal dog poisoned ( not by me ) just from being on a farm where I was helping build a chicken coop. The amount of actual work that this to catch rats makes it impossible to really film or capture as there is no way to afford a camera man and most farmers are against having a camera shoved in their face, or do not want to be known as having rat issues. We do most of our work in poultry coops but all the local poultry groups are full of " feather momma's " or newbies that are not actually involved in agriculture and are involved only in hobbyculture and do not understand the gritty reality of life and death. As a result I am in zero local poultry groups and constantly harrassed by those groups as running a business. I do this in my free time for 125$ and a box of beer = 3 hour hunt and that comes no where close to maintaining 4 high drive terriers or the drive times that we undertake to find enough rats to hunt.... the dusty and dirty environment also make it hard to take any kind of film or photo and the dark inside of old buildings and barns ...what would a timeline or story line of a documentary be, and I will consider it ?


----------



## ChocolateMouse

Oh, I wasn't thinking about having YOU fund it. I know you don't make enough money off of this for that. That would be silly of me.  I was thinking a professional level documentary. Like an episode of Nature or a mini series on Animal Planet or some such. Offering a potential story to a program or network to come document. They'd be far better at writing a narrative than I. The worst that happens is you offer and they say no. But I can absolutely understand the concern of anonymity, and naturally it's your choice to pursue or not. Some farms may be willing to allow a professional film crew, many won't. Still, it never hurts to ask IMO.

On another note, though, as someone on a grand total of a quarter acre whose start in agriculture wasn't all that long ago herself, I'd ask you to not speak too ill of people who are new or have small facilities. Some of us don't have the option of a big facility, take it quite seriously, and understand the life and death of it all too well. I keep rabbits and chickens and I can wave goodbye to all of my baby animals if we end up with a rat problem. We had a skunk that was stealing our eggs all last year and my frustration on not having the space or legality to shoot it was immense. We have lost half of our flock to hawks on some years that we can do NOTHING to prevent. I also butcher all my own animals. I do share your frustration with people who behave very impractically or irrationally (like saying that eating your own animals is wrong or that keeping animals that would fight away from each other is cruel, or won't euthanize a sick animal because they "love it" too much, etc.)... But newbies or hobby people aren't necessarily in that group, and some people who have worked with animals a VERY long time are in that group. I felt a lot of backlash from so-called "real" farm people every time I started in on a new project and asked questions just for being new and having a smaller property than other folks even though I wanted to make a career out of sustainable agriculture someday. Literally every group has told me to never pursue agriculture and how dare I try. I'd like to see that no longer be the case in the future, especially since the number of farmers is shrinking rapidly each year... We shouldn't really be driving potential future farmers off. Keeping an open mind is important.


----------



## Jreed

On another note, though, as someone on a grand total of a quarter acre whose start in agriculture wasn't all that long ago herself, I'd ask you to not speak too ill of people who are new or have small facilities. Some of us don't have the option of a big facility, take it quite seriously, and understand the life and death of it all too well. I keep rabbits and chickens and I can wave goodbye to all of my baby animals if we end up with a rat problem. We had a skunk that was stealing our eggs all last year and my frustration on not having the space or legality to shoot it was immense. We have lost half of our flock to hawks on some years that we can do NOTHING to prevent. I also butcher all my own animals. I do share your frustration with people who behave very impractically or irrationally (like saying that eating your own animals is wrong or that keeping animals that would fight away from each other is cruel, or won't euthanize a sick animal because they "love it" too much, etc.)... But newbies or hobby people aren't necessarily in that group, and some people who have worked with animals a VERY long time are in that group. I felt a lot of backlash from so-called "real" farm people every time I started in on a new project and asked questions just for being new and having a smaller property than other folks even though I wanted to make a career out of sustainable agriculture someday. Literally every group has told me to never pursue agriculture and how dare I try. I'd like to see that no longer be the case in the future, especially since the number of farmers is shrinking rapidly each year... We shouldn't really be driving potential future farmers off. Keeping an open mind is important.[/QUOTE]

Understood , and yet at the same time that is like me dealing with pet dog owners. I dont talk dogs with pet owners and I dont talk to people about my dogs in public. Social media can be a very poor educational source of real information and people often believe what sounds good not what is real and helpful information based in experience. It is no surprise that those who have made a living or life based on agriculture are often frustrated with newbies and hobby owners. Ive seen it many times where a hobby farmer hurts a real farmer by undercutting them on a local product as they do not need to make a living from it and are just enjoying the process. just for reference I am on 1/10 acre with a susbstantial garden/ small farm. Size rarely has much to do with a agricultural life, I think it has more to do with rampant idealism that frustrates those deeply engrained in ag. I deal with this all the time as a sheep shearer, as well. People never have seen a sheep sheared and then start yelling at me when I flip the sheep over and start, a 10 min job becomes 1.5 hours of education that I am not getting paid for while being critisized by someone that has no realistic frame of reference for anything that is going on. My personal interest is small scale mixed use agriculture but I have little time or interest in dealing with people unwilling to learn or listen or simply actually adverse to learning ..... Im sorry for your experience that pushes you away from ag in the same way I am sorry that the newbies in chicken chats that cause the most rat issues and who are the same group incredibly adverse to me sharing photos of rats caught inside a chicken coop. That doesnt make me negative to newbies or hobby folks, instead it makes me sad that so many people are so far removed from nature that they have no clue what natural life and cycles are


----------



## ChocolateMouse

I agree that rampant idealism is frustrating. I just think we need to be careful about remembering not to take it out on a group that's not the real contributing factor (such as being new or being a hobby or small size). I think we should focus on combating people promoting unrealistic ideals instead of lumping them into a group with potential young farmers. (Heck, how can you even shear a sheep safely without turning them over? That confuses me. Going up from underneath seems unsafe.) Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Jreed

some more pictures from rat catching mayhem


----------



## Maura

You'd want to start the documentary with fluffy ducklings being taken one by one by a rat or other varmint.


----------



## ChocolateMouse

If it were me, I'd frame it to talk about the predator-prey relationship between the dogs and the rats. I'd talk about things like they do in documentaries on rats where they show how the rats devastate the rice crops in china and such. It takes on a realistic life of it's own without adding anything very graphic. Rats do plenty of damage without needing to fluff it up. Rats are awful.

You could have experts come on and talk about losses from rats, how they spread disease, and also talk about how poisoning rats with commercial poisons causes other animals to eat the rats and then die, or they just curl up in the walls and rot and smell and attract even more vermin.

You could talk about how terriers are these high drive animals and are built to do a job... And how because of that not everyone should own them.

The whole point of documentaries is education... There's lots of opportunity to teach without inflation and hype.


----------



## Jreed

ChocolateMouse said:


> If it were me, I'd frame it to talk about the predator-prey relationship between the dogs and the rats. I'd talk about things like they do in documentaries on rats where they show how the rats devastate the rice crops in china and such. It takes on a realistic life of it's own without adding anything very graphic. Rats do plenty of damage without needing to fluff it up. Rats are awful.
> 
> You could have experts come on and talk about losses from rats, how they spread disease, and also talk about how poisoning rats with commercial poisons causes other animals to eat the rats and then die, or they just curl up in the walls and rot and smell and attract even more vermin.
> 
> You could talk about how terriers are these high drive animals and are built to do a job... And how because of that not everyone should own them.
> 
> The whole point of documentaries is education... There's lots of opportunity to teach without inflation and hype.


have you viewed my resource based website? themongrolhoard.com


----------



## Jreed

a few more action shots. I never know how many to post but I certainly have a library full, these are recent adventures


----------



## ChocolateMouse

I have not. I will check it out!


----------



## Jreed

a few more action pictures and a small stack of dead rats off a small homestead farm, we visited 3 sepperate farms yesterday and took over 100 rats


----------



## Jreed

A few more farm pictures


----------



## Jreed

It was nice to get a kid involved , even if it was just to watch


----------



## Jreed

One of my dear friends Jeanette and her male dog that loves to hunt with us, she drives 2 hours one way to come hunting


----------



## Jreed

some more recent action, I have the actual photos on my tablet from after the hunt not on the computer and will get to them later


----------



## Jreed

more farm fun with friends


----------



## Jreed

No farm to small, a really clean farm doesn't have many rats


----------



## Jreed

Beat of all was the bunting, we had a great 4th of July hunt with over a hundred rats killed


----------



## Jreed

Working around pheasants again, that is 104 counted on the board, and yes babies count


----------



## Jreed

Away from California , and in Oregon and Washington for 2 weeks just to visit farms and catch rats. Mostly small farm but fun all the same


----------



## Jreed

First road trip rat caught, a fine specimen of the Rattus Novegicus


----------



## Jreed

A few road trip rats and Oregon ground squirrels.... having a great time on the road


----------



## Jreed

Levi the Leviathan a patterdale puppy now on board


----------



## Jreed

Here is just a few of our road trip farm tour of the Pacific Northwest.....


----------



## Jreed

You can clearly see the rat has Golly Gurl by the nose, they are not helpless or defenseless creatures. The are smart, athletic, and agressive to boot.

Unfortunately for the Rattus Novegicus, age and experience triumphs, at least this time


----------



## Jreed

Levi the Leviathan at the controls


----------



## Jreed




----------



## Jreed

Let's see if I can learn how to use the app


----------



## Jreed

Alright so I can attach a single picture with the app ....


----------



## Jreed




----------



## Jreed

SO I DID NOT LIKE THE MOBILE APP AT ALL !!!!

Not a good deal , way to hard to type ....

I dont usually write that much here because there is not a lot of interaction so if people are interested in more in depth info on what I am doing you will have to ask or start to interact at some level. Other wise I guess it is just bragging on my dogs ..... 

The big news, is I got a patterdale pup Levi the Leviathan .....


----------



## LaBella

ASandry said:


> I own a dog boarding kennel, one night a mouse raced in when I opened the back door and ran along between fencing & the wall with every dog (goldens, labs etc) looking confused - until it got to the kennel with 2 yorkies. Yep, they even had pink bows on their heads. They instantly went to separate sides, cornered the mouse & actually ripped it in half! All took about 2 seconds. New respect for them for sure. I bet these ratting terriers are amazing in action.


My mothers yorkies are better mousers than the cats. The cats hate it because they will find a mouse and want to bat it around and Sabre Pepsi and Pokey will zoom in for the kill.
They even coordinate hunts, Pepsi is the smallest at just over 3 pounds, she is the flusher, Pokey keeps them from running too far, holds them practically at bay, and Sabre comes in with the kill.
Absolutely amazes me these little froo froo dogs answering their genetic heritage. But I shouldn't be surprised. My own personal pet yorkie Pixie made her first kill at like 10 weeks old. Granted it was a cricket, but it's the effort that counts, right?


----------



## Jreed

Taking some time to post a few pictures from the last couple weeks ... looks like I will be OR bound soon so might be a while until I get a new farm base to hunt. Ive been developing my contacts for almost 10 years now .... a little scary but my dogs will have much more room to play at home on a farm not in a yard .....


----------



## Jreed

These are all of my current dogs


----------



## ChocolateMouse

What a buff looking crew! So interested in what ou want from them too.


----------



## Jreed

not really a forum for sharing video but I am always working on some in the digital wonderland of interwebs .....


https://youtu.be/ByZml_LRUHs


----------



## GG

At first it looked like the rat was bigger than Levi! Good pup!


----------



## Jreed

GG said:


> At first it looked like the rat was bigger than Levi! Good pup!


He has been after them a while now and it been really tough to keep him from getting hurt. He has more drive than any other dog I have ever worked with. All balls and no brain is what they say but I am extremely pleased with him ... he already has some scars from rat encounters .....


----------



## LaBella

There is a show on Discovery Channel right now, a special called Rats, and they just had a segment on a guy in England who does what you do with his (and I think his friends) dogs.
They were on a farm and digging out rats for a huge whopping pack of shorty jack types, in smooth and perhaps some sealyham type crosses?? The wirehaired ones didn't exactly look not sealyham if you know what I mean??? The coat wasn't RIGHT for wirehaired JRT type.
I think they had something like 22 of them (dogs) out if I heard the man right, and the first rat they caught, there was a 6-8 way tug of war, and it mostly got ripped apart and eaten. I want to say gross on one hand, but on the other hand I toss my dogs mice to eat as treats when I catch them or the cats don't kill them (They never do, thank goodness for little froo froo yorkies that retain their hunt/kill instinct, lol). So yeah I'm being pretty hypocritical there, lol.

Gonna go back to what someone said about there is a TV show in this!! That segment was by far the best segment of the whole special, even if one of the sealy shorty jack looking dogs had the most annoying hunt cry I have ever heard.. Someone needs to pitch your pack to the studios. I know I would not miss a single episode, lol.


----------



## Jreed

GG said:


> At first it looked like the rat was bigger than Levi! Good pup!





LaBella said:


> There is a show on Discovery Channel right now, a special called Rats, and they just had a segment on a guy in England who does what you do with his (and I think his friends) dogs.
> They were on a farm and digging out rats for a huge whopping pack of shorty jack types, in smooth and perhaps some sealyham type crosses?? The wirehaired ones didn't exactly look not sealyham if you know what I mean??? The coat wasn't RIGHT for wirehaired JRT type.
> I think they had something like 22 of them (dogs) out if I heard the man right, and the first rat they caught, there was a 6-8 way tug of war, and it mostly got ripped apart and eaten. I want to say gross on one hand, but on the other hand I toss my dogs mice to eat as treats when I catch them or the cats don't kill them (They never do, thank goodness for little froo froo yorkies that retain their hunt/kill instinct, lol). So yeah I'm being pretty hypocritical there, lol.
> 
> Gonna go back to what someone said about there is a TV show in this!! That segment was by far the best segment of the whole special, even if one of the sealy shorty jack looking dogs had the most annoying hunt cry I have ever heard.. Someone needs to pitch your pack to the studios. I know I would not miss a single episode, lol.



I was actually interviewed for that documentary. They did not do any filming on the west coast so I missed out. Since I dont have cable I have yet to see it but I did see the trailer ... Im gad you enjoyed it. I would love to find a avenue to share my work to a bigger audience. I just moved to OR from CA and left my home turf and have no hunting and reputation developed. I would love to get my name out there in order to be able to hunt more.


----------



## ChocolateMouse

Hey, CA *does* technically put you closer to major TV production studios....!


----------



## Jreed

ChocolateMouse said:


> Hey, CA *does* technically put you closer to major TV production studios....!



I just moved to some acreage in the Rogue River Valley .....


----------



## ChocolateMouse

Oh, whoops, I read that as OR to CA. My bad.


----------



## wiscto

Rogue Valley, eh? JReed, head to Rogue Brewery and drink a fresh Dead Guy Ale for me would ya?


----------



## Jreed

wiscto said:


> Rogue Valley, eh? JReed, head to Rogue Brewery and drink a fresh Dead Guy Ale for me would ya?


I will try that when I get around to it. SO far its mostly getting unpacked and temporary animal enclosures


----------



## LaBella

Well, I have done my part by sharing your vids to everyone I can think of. Pit bull people mostly, they don't get grossed out. The more people see it, the more there would be a demand.
I mean those hog hunter people got a show.. and they were almost as fake as you can get, I mean aside from the dogs catching the hogs, THAT was real.
If I knew anyone, I would pitch your pack hard. Make sure you trademark your Mongrol Horde name or something in case they do come calling so they don't steal your name for themselves. 
It's on again right now on Animal Planet, I didn't even know, just flipped through the channels for background noise and it's on.

Hey great job with your pack, man, I am really impressed by their work ethic, and to be honest a bit envious.


----------



## Jreed

Visited a farm with 1600 cows to see if they had a rat issue or not, there did not have a infestation just a normal amount for the feed on hand ....


----------



## Jreed

LaBella said:


> Well, I have done my part by sharing your vids to everyone I can think of. Pit bull people mostly, they don't get grossed out. The more people see it, the more there would be a demand.
> I mean those hog hunter people got a show.. and they were almost as fake as you can get, I mean aside from the dogs catching the hogs, THAT was real.
> If I knew anyone, I would pitch your pack hard. Make sure you trademark your Mongrol Horde name or something in case they do come calling so they don't steal your name for themselves.
> It's on again right now on Animal Planet, I didn't even know, just flipped through the channels for background noise and it's on.
> 
> Hey great job with your pack, man, I am really impressed by their work ethic, and to be honest a bit envious.



Thanks for the support, I imagine you see the videos on youtube of via other social media?


----------



## Jreed

A few more shots of a little local fun .... that little patterdale is a real firecracker


----------



## Jreed

Daphne our future guardian is settling into farm life ... She is one very rascally puppy. Full of energy and teeth she is playing hard with the terriers. I feel sorry for any future threats from predators to the much smaller dog ..... Daphne is a Komondor and her coat will be kept short not corded.


----------



## Maura

What a cute puppy. I&#8217;m sure she will be much happier with a normal coat than with cords.


----------



## Jreed

A Few Things I am Thankful for

While impossible to make a full and comprehensive list, it is possible to share a few.

I am thankful for the love of good terriers in all breeds and sizes.

I am thankful to the folks who have entrusted me with the dogs of the Mongrol Hoard, dogs past and present.

I am thankful for the support of friends and family and also seasoned terriermen that have helped with everything from basic daily dog life, emergencies, and affordable medical care.

I am thankful for for all my friends and fans 4 legged and 2 legged that comment and post and share on a regular basis and make FB fun. Without you it would only be keyboard warriors and google search experts and " aint nobody got time for dat " .

I am also thankful for dead rats in buckets courtesy of The Mongrol Hoard of Rascally Rat Wranglers the terriers I love working behind.

This video is a small thankyou for following along and sharing in our adventures as a Modern Day Rat Catcher using Traditional Methods.

https://youtu.be/nNElKbcoNMk


----------



## Jreed

Took a little 2 night 3 day mini trip to some areas south of Portland OR to catch rats. 

If you know anyone in the Pacific Northwest with rat issues make sure to put them in contact with me. 

I am always looking for farm locations to camp and hunt as well as make new farm family. 

http://themongrolhoard.com/index.php/hunting-inquiry/


----------



## Jreed

need to test out my new signature .... been enjoying this forum lately.... here are some photos of actual working bedlington terriers or beddy's from the UK. Jreed


----------



## ChocolateMouse

Whoa! They look nothing like american Bedlingtons. American ones look like sheep.


----------



## mrs whodunit

When I was a kid we had a pit bull who was an incredible hunter.

She learned to catch mice and hold them for me without killing them. I loved catching mice and would often keep them till they died. 

We killed a lot of mice.


----------



## Jreed

mrs whodunit said:


> When I was a kid we had a pit bull who was an incredible hunter.
> 
> She learned to catch mice and hold them for me without killing them. I loved catching mice and would often keep them till they died.
> 
> We killed a lot of mice.


a pit bull by its full name is an American Pit Bull Terrier and that terrier is usually enough to give them a great hunting drive, unfortunately large dogs dont fit into tight spaces and small dogs are usually much more functional for rodent hunting .....


----------



## wiscto

I know they're all terriers, so probably related right? But those Beddys look kind of like little Airedales. I'm thinking maybe no, but is there a jaw strength advantage with that muzzle shape?


----------



## Jreed

wiscto said:


> I know they're all terriers, so probably related right? But those Beddys look kind of like little Airedales. I'm thinking maybe no, but is there a jaw strength advantage with that muzzle shape?


all dogs bred for a similar job should look somewhat the same, this is why all small rat catching dogs all over the world share similar features. Form follows Function everywhere except a show ring. Jaw strength is based on head width, but I think the bigger muzzle is an advantage with dealing with larger game. The Beddies were often used as running dogs to catch fox bolted from under the earth by much smaller terriers and were able to dispatch them much quicker with the large jaw.


----------



## ChocolateMouse

Honestly, pits are more suitable for boar hunting. They are a cross breed between any sound bulldog and an American Staffordshire Terrier and would probably make great large game hunting dogs. Gotta, be careful, though. They're not actually a "real" breed, they're a cross between any number of breeds, bred to several different standards, and are super diverse. Aside from short (wiry) fur, a pretty blocky head and wide shoulders, they vary wildly. Some are mean, some wouldn't harm a fly. Some are small and stocky, some are large and lean... Some are only 30lbs, some are 80. Some are very unsound (bad hips, too wide shoulders, awful mouths) some are extremely fit. They have no standard so they are about as varied as dogs can be.


----------



## Jreed

A 10 day trip leaving snow behind and falling in OR and headind south into CA monsoon weather has over. Back here at home there is still snow on the ground.


----------



## Jreed

periodically I try and write little blurbs for FB and also my bog, when you are trying to self manage as much as I am you use the info on all mediums. 

I keep getting asked about how to keep terriers from killing chickens so I wrote this for my blog so I would have a permalink.

http://themongrolhoard.com/index.php/2017/01/17/terriers-and-chickens/

I get asked this a lot &#8221; how do i keep my dogs from killing chickens &#8221; and it is simple really.

The best way to keep a dog from killing chickens, is to put it on a leash.

99 percent of bad behavior is lack of exercise or lack of supervision.

A supervised dog on a leash, can not kill a chicken, and can be corrected and rewarded for positive and negative behavior.

I start all young dogs on a short leash attached to the carpenter hammer loop on my pants. This is how the dog travels around the farm meeting animals on all daily chores. The leash has a carabiner and can easily be hooked to fences or gates as they progress. It is typically just a matter of time until they graduate to a longer leash and eventually running free and still dragging the leash.

The dog will never ever, be loose, off a leash ( minus a way to catch and control ) or unsupervised until it is safe around chickens.

All lunging, staring or excessive interest in livestock or poultry will be met with a strong vocal command and a leash tug.

I have struggled with one dog killing guinea hens until I started crating her overnight in the guinea pen, and after a week and a half of crated nights inside the coop she has never looked at a guinea again as they apparently bored her to tears.

A cat is much harder to train dogs to be safe around, unless you have a cat that will not run and trigger the prey instinct.

Buy a good bell and cats will be warned of the dog and stay far away from him/her 

https://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Swiss-Cow-Bells-GENUINE/dp/B003NYWUA8

I keep typically keep a few small, good flying bantam roosters that are free range to test the resolve of young dogs and monitor the progress of their interest in poultry. It allows me to have the dogs run free without the leash, because there will be a lot of commotion long before the death of a bird . If a bird is harmed common which in not uncommon with a terrier pup ,it is not a prized fowl on a job site.

I use biothane straight leads no handles when dogs are running free, they are almost impossible to tangle

http://k9access.com/media/catalog/p...2f742ffe127f42dca9de82fb58b1/k/w/kwtl12-2.jpg

https://youtu.be/rokzdrYjpdA


----------



## Jreed

O the work of having a non smart phone, a tablet, and a comp, who knows where the pictures are or how to get them to where


----------



## Jreed

The dogs got to take a step forward into some traditional terrier work. Traditionally terrier work is classified as work that is a terrier engaging prey underground. The only terrier that made the grade was one that never left its prey once engage. Different regions and quarry led to different breeds. Some that only bayed or barked and kept the prey from escaping or digging away. Some that actively tried to chase out the prey to a waiting sight hound. Some that actively engaged and attempted to remove the prey from is lair, this happening especially in rocky areas that are not suitable for digging. The chosen prey of this trip, is the Nutria, an invasive non native specie of semi aquatic rodent.


----------



## Jreed

Starting the shearing season for 2017 and also snuck in some ratting on the way. Most of my small farm visits were boring. The last day of the trip with a great hunt on a dairy


----------



## Jreed

Some more photos of our rat catching adventures, Quinn the shepherd along for the action.


----------



## Jreed

Really big rats .....

Well almost, certainly semi aquatic invasive rodents

These are nutria


----------



## Jreed

another small collection of action shots. Winter is still strong in the PNW and ready to be out and about


----------



## Jreed

dag nabit , as soon as I learn how to use the forum they change it on me ? Now I can not view photos with out downloading them ?


----------



## ijon1

Good job sounds like a lot of fun. Good bunch of hard working dogs. All terriers are tough little guys


----------



## cfuhrer

Congrats on your spotlight on the agri.CULTURE Facebook page.


----------



## Jreed

working inside the chicken coops in the mud and muck of the Pacific North West


----------



## ChocolateMouse

I've been missing your posts about your amazing hunting dogs lately. So my husky decided to try to fill the void. This is her fifth animal in three weeks, each of which made the mistake of thinking my garden was a salad bar. (It's a young groundhog.)


----------



## ChocolateMouse

And today, she caught me her first rat. We've had some problems with 'em in the bunny garage. She's now going to start fishing them out for us. She's dedicated for sure, we gave up before she did. She's just too big to fit into the tiny spots so we HAVE to flush the rats for her from everywhere and it was late. She's a good dog, though. She kills them, then drops them and waits for me to send her to go hunting again.


----------



## Jreed

ChocolateMouse said:


> And today, she caught me her first rat. We've had some problems with 'em in the bunny garage. She's now going to start fishing them out for us. She's dedicated for sure, we gave up before she did. She's just too big to fit into the tiny spots so we HAVE to flush the rats for her from everywhere and it was late. She's a good dog, though. She kills them, then drops them and waits for me to send her to go hunting again.


awesome !!!! I hate that they keep changing the forum it makes it hard for me to use


----------



## Jreed

I have also been busy with sheep shearing season and am not finally home ....


----------



## Jreed

by popular demand I guess. I do have a new rescue terrier. I call her Pea Knucklehead, and she is a short legged 8lb little thing that had never seen a rat before to my knowledge


----------



## Jreed

A video a just made public


----------



## ijon1

Keep it up.


----------



## Allen W

My two big dogs cornered a coyote under the shed the other day. The half Airedale had a good go round with him, they were all wore out. I went out and found them baying him and got a gun, the little weenie dog that had went out with me went under the shed after him like she was bullet proof. I was at the end the coyote was yelling for the dog to come out before seeing what I could do about the coyote when I felt something grab my gun barrel. Glad I had my gun pointed in front of me and hadn't got down to look under the shed when I looked down and had the coyote biting on the end of the gun barrel. I didn't miss at that range, did have to slip the safety off first.


----------



## Jreed

Allen W said:


> My two big dogs cornered a coyote under the shed the other day. The half Airedale had a good go round with him, they were all wore out. I went out and found them baying him and got a gun, the little weenie dog that had went out with me went under the shed after him like she was bullet proof. I was at the end the coyote was yelling for the dog to come out before seeing what I could do about the coyote when I felt something grab my gun barrel. Glad I had my gun pointed in front of me and hadn't got down to look under the shed when I looked down and had the coyote biting on the end of the gun barrel. I didn't miss at that range, did have to slip the safety off first.


we have tangled with them many times and now I carry a tool with me on any walks with dogs off leash. I have founds the coyotes come running when the smaller terriers bay a **** or varmit and that happens anywhere there is black berries


----------



## Jreed

for those of you that read magazines we are featured nicely in Countryside this month. It is on the shelves now available at a range of places ....


----------



## Jreed

I will post the actual article after it is off the shelf


----------



## Jreed

In A World Gone Mad , Dogs Definitely Do Not Care About Your Color And Rats Remain.

A polarized people and nation captive to bias and believing a corporate controlled media have apparently lost all sense.
Despite the creation of the ultimate driving machine, climate control and processed foods we seem no closer to understanding the basic human condition.

The default search of unconditional love only shows glimpses of hope under looming shadows of much darker human emotion.

One should never wonder why I chose the company of dogs when considering the circumstances.

If your going to protest do it with strategy and well organized and if you want to drown out hate do not use violence use a vuvuzela, for hate has can not out speak the combined mind numbing voice of 20k vuvuzelas. available here https://www.amazon.com/OTC-Black-Stadium-Horn-28/dp/B0031DMKII

What am I going to do? Well I am not going to march around. I am going to continue traveling and enjoying a large and multicultural cross section of friends and farm family by engaging with terriers on the farms and homesteads of the west coast.
The things that often impact situations are deeply personal interactions. Like sharing in the blood, sweat, tears and the triumphs and trials of farm life and management.

Its chosen civil service for the common good combining all the things that I love most.

What are those things I love most? Diverse people, farms and homestead, good dogs, good food and also importantly dead rats.
Do you have some hate or rage that needs channeling? I advise that we unite as humans beings to face one of the most intelligent and widespread pestilences ever known to mankind.

When your done marching around and blowing your trumpet and tooting your own horn ( see above link to the vuvuela ) you can use the very same instrument for common good in the war against Rattus Norvegicus. Im positive if you hit a rat hard enough with a vuvuzela it would kill it or at least slow it down enough for the dogs to catch it. Honestly against such a cunning foe we need all the help we can get.

As Always Celebrating Good Dogs , Dead Rats in Buckets, The Wonderful and Diverse Farm Family , and Friends I Collect Along My Journey.

P.S. Ill take a purple vuvuzela thank you. Which can also be used as a traditional hunting horn at the start of all future group hunts.


----------



## Jreed

The big dogs. I have added a rescue Kom a 2.5 year old male and also a Spanish Mastiff pup for size.


----------



## Jreed

Breed, Personality and Working Traits 

When it comes to working dogs you can not just take any individual, or breed and interchange them.

The pet and show would of companion dogs rarely acknowledge the idea known as " working traits ". This is the actual physical way and style a dog does its work. 

How much time and energy does a dog spend locating rats. Does the dog have a hard mouth or a soft mouth ( does it kill any rat it touches regardless of being bitten, or will it throw a rat to regrip the rat in order to avoid a bite )? Does the dog bark or vocalize when it locates a rat or is it silent? Is the dog thorough and methodical or a spazmatic tazmanian devil. Will the dog work alone or only in a pack as a "ME TOO" dog? Will the dog only work on its own home territory and not anywhere else ? 

This are a few examples of working traits. You can not learn these traits any other way than by working the dogs and traits will change as along the dogs road to maturity. 

These working traits have a lot to do with the value of a working dog to a particular handler or hunter and the style or type of terrain and game that they hunt. 

Personally I do not think terriers should be bred at all without a understanding or attempt to evaluate the breed stock for working ability and traits. Many pet and companion owners would also have a greater apreciation of their own dogs if they understood them better. 

These working traits are often strong within particular lines of dogs or even in breeds but also have a lot of flexibility due to personality.

Here in this video you will see the Leviathan has a much stronger desire to compete for a rat than the rat terriers. The adult dogs often delliver a fatal bite or shake and move on before the the rat is done with the death process something you also see. 

The rat terriers also do not like being bitten and understandably and will throw and regrip a rat to avoid a painful bite. The harder breeds of terrier like Levi and Scruffy often take bites with little concern to self preservation. 

It is not always clear what it breed, and what is personality but by working the dogs you can understand what you actually have in a dog and learn much more about them. 

Thankfully I am not a breed expert, a a expert of anykind at all. I am just a regular guy with dogs that likes to spend time on farms and developed an idea or two along the way.


----------



## PrairieClover

Once I start looking at the videos of your mongrels and reading your comments, I keep looking for more to watch and read. Incredible work. The small brown dog, is that your Patterdale? How old is he now? Do you keep your dogs intact? No spaying or neutering? Do you feed them raw meat? Do you let the females work when they're pregnant?
How many other people do you know of that are doing these rat kills? Maybe you've mentioned it in this thread before...
I'm just curious. I don't know anyone in Oregon or Washington on farms. If I did, I would surely point them your direction.

I watched the Sealyham video and your commentary. It did seem very disorganized and like the dogs weren't focused, like you said. The other thing I noticed was that no person was attempting much flushing out. Isn't that what the dogs wait for, sometimes?
Then I found a youtube video of the guys in UK in the plowed field. UGH. They were turning over forkfuls and shovelfuls of rats. That group had the taller dogs as the runners. I find it fascinating.
What shots/immunizations do you give your dogs? Do they ever get territorial? Have your dogs ever bitten you accidentally?


----------



## Jreed

PrairieClover said:


> Once I start looking at the videos of your mongrels and reading your comments, I keep looking for more to watch and read. Incredible work. The small brown dog, is that your Patterdale? How old is he now? Do you keep your dogs intact? No spaying or neutering? Do you feed them raw meat? Do you let the females work when they're pregnant?
> How many other people do you know of that are doing these rat kills? Maybe you've mentioned it in this thread before...
> I'm just curious. I don't know anyone in Oregon or Washington on farms. If I did, I would surely point them your direction.
> 
> I watched the Sealyham video and your commentary. It did seem very disorganized and like the dogs weren't focused, like you said. The other thing I noticed was that no person was attempting much flushing out. Isn't that what the dogs wait for, sometimes?
> Then I found a youtube video of the guys in UK in the plowed field. UGH. They were turning over forkfuls and shovelfuls of rats. That group had the taller dogs as the runners. I find it fascinating.
> What shots/immunizations do you give your dogs? Do they ever get territorial? Have your dogs ever bitten you accidentally?


Lots and lots of questions ......

Yes I keep a patterdale although i avoid talking breeds. Nothing bothers me more than knowing people will buy a breed after seeing mine despite lacking experience to keep said breed.

I am one of a kind in the US although this work is common in the UK. I know if a NYC rat pack personally and a biological pest unit in DC no one else in the USA is working at my level on farms. It is arguable that I have killed more rats than anyone in the USA. 

Dogs and handler are a team, you could take my dogs to a farm and not catch as many rats as I can, because I know my dogs and the nuances other mistake or do not read. 

In the UK many chickens are raised on dirt as well as pheasants. Much of the rat control scene revolves around this and the open field might be a pheasant release pen. The larger dogs are called lurchers they are sight hound x terriers. 

My personal dogs are high drive performance terriers and are terrier, that means they do not like all dogs and have rules and enforce them as dogs. We give the state mandated shots other than that not many are effective for the work we dog ....

My dogs do not bite me, I worked my hands in their mouths from puppyhood on to teach them soft mouths ,,,


----------



## Jreed

Danger is Inherent to Work

Of course it is, what on a working farm is not dangerous?

This video highlights the actual environment of a working rat dog. It was taken on a working dairy ranch that does not stand still for rat dogs.

The first think you will notice is how close we work with large tractors and farm machinery. Sterile scent games like " Barn Hunt " where the " Hushed " working environment is like a putting green at a major golf tourney is far from the reality of a working farm. The dogs need to be focused and intent beyond all distractions.

The second thing you will notice is the close proximity of working with large livestock ( or poultry just not in this video ). A poultry farm does not remove the chickens, a stable does not remove the horses , and a dairy does not remove the cows when the dogs of #themongrolhoard arrive.

A working rat dog must be able to handle extreme amounts of stimulation via scent and sound and be able to focus through distractions working with the handler.

As a handler I may be able to lessen the danger to the dogs buy focusing the dogs in areas that are away from the most dangerous areas of the farm, but I can not remove them entirely from danger and we have to catch rats where the rats are.

On this particular site there is a waste ditch between the cows and the fence not visible to the camera, while chasing a rat through the cows " Lil Ms Squeakers " got stepped on.

While I carry a well stocked first aid kit for cleaning and even stapling wounds this particular battle wound required a vet, serious cleaning, and 8 stitches to a paw pad. The dog finished its working day before I even realized the severity of the wound showing how tough these dogs actually are.

Is allowing these wonderful dogs to be a dangerous environment , irresponsible ?

No, but the potential for danger should be recognized, and a responsible owner will be prepared to the best of her/his ability.

A terrier that has never faced a element of danger has likely never been embraced as a terrier at all.

What am I ? Well not a expert that is for sure , more like a enabler.

A enabler of fine terrier spirit in motion by embracing a life for my dogs that allows natural instinct to course trough their veins and patching them up along the way.

For more info on first aid http://www.terrierman.com/health.htm


----------



## Jreed

Some great raw food for the dogs off a elk carcass


----------



## no really

That ought to keep happy for awhile.


----------



## Jreed

The Wood Pile

Wood piles or firewood are always good rat habitat.

In this case the wood is a downed tree that fell onto or near a turkey coop and the rats found a easy condominium of safety.
Wood piles are also a dog hazard as the loosely piled rounds are heavier than a terrier. In the shifting pile it would be quite easy for a dog to get crushed or smashed.

While we did line up the outfield, it looks like the kids were not prepared to smash the runners and perhaps we need to send them to after school sports.

As we work a farm or homestead a few different times we learn were the rats habitually travel , when a rat escapes as they are bound to do. We have a rough idea of where they are heading. As we move around the farm disturbing their habitat they become easier to catch.

In the end " Lil Ms Squeakers " always get a catch.


----------



## Allen W

I've been loading round bales out, the rats and mice get thick at the end of the stack. I would like to take the dogs but can't watch them and load a truck at the same time. Usually not enough bales left when done and most of the varmints have already dispersed.


----------



## Jreed

Allen W said:


> I've been loading round bales out, the rats and mice get thick at the end of the stack. I would like to take the dogs but can't watch them and load a truck at the same time. Usually not enough bales left when done and most of the varmints have already dispersed.


The only thing I worry about is dogs getting crushed but I take my dog are in a lot of risky situations in order to catch rats, its to bad I am not local ... Jreed


----------



## Allen W

I stacked the hay in the field in several stacks, rows actually figured for truck loads with a few extra, so when I finish there is only a few bales left. Most places there isn't any structure close by for the rodents to migrate to, when I get to the last few bales most have ran off into the field. 

The main concern with the dogs while I'm besides being a royal pain for the truck driver to deal with is them concentrating on pursuit while I'm paying attention to loading and ending up under the tractor tires.


----------



## Jreed

The Tunnel That Never Ends 2017 and the Hope of Dead Rats to Come 2018

This video is a typical of the work we do. We the #themongrolhoard are inside a turkey coop at this poultry site digging in the hard , dry summer clay.

The rats bunker down as we trench the tunnels and get closer to the spots they are hiding and the dogs get more intense the closer we get to the rats.

The dogs here are actively competing for action and you can see the dogs with more drive push their way into the mix.

This particular hunt had multiple friends and extra dogs and we would normally have a little less dogs in the mix to avoid accidental altercations of over which hole is covered by what dog.

This complicated dance is worked out prior to a hunt between my own dogs and pack hierarchy determines this for my own dogs. This gets really interesting at times when you have a lot of high drive terriers in one spot.

This is one of the main reasons we do not just allow anyone who has a terrier along for a hunt.

We do get asked continually to be observed , to work others peoples dogs or for permission to come with a terrier or two on a hunt by people unrelated to our work.

For the most part at this stage of our work we are no longer interested in working with pet dogs.

The gap in understanding of not only how dogs work in motion and also what a farm and farm conditions are like take far to much to explain when we are doing our thing.

Terriers not well socialized or used to a pack environment can screw up the dynamic in a hurry.

Why is that is a issue ?

Break a pack rule, receive pack instruction.

What does that mean ?

That means if you cause a issue over what dog has the right to what hole, already worked out in my pack and you break that rule , you make have the entire #themongrolhoard setting your little pet straight on the rules when it does not read dog talk clearly spoken.

The friends and dogs we do have along not only understand how to control, handle and manage their own dogs but also have met the entire working pack in a neutral setting first before a hunt.

We do however love helping farmers and other with terriers that need working experience learn dog speak, dog handling and basic first aid when it comes to actual ratting dogs.

These people become my farm family, often giving me a home away from home when I am on the road rat catching.

In the end we catch every rat we can or give it our best effort along the way. The best we can ever do is try.

We wish all our friends, farm family, and followers a happy new year in 2018 and hopefully will see you along the road as we continue our rat catching adventures.

Jreed and his Mongrol Hoard of Rascally Rat Wranglers


----------



## Jreed

A Shocking Adventure

If you want the short story its right here.

We lost a dog last week and yet she came back to us alive.

If you want the long story read on ....

The road travelled by #themongrolhoard last week found us working at a family owned dairy.

This particular dairy is transitioning to growing and selling replacement heifers and is no longer milking cows. The change in management and focus has kicked started the rats into motion as they move to match new feeding routines.

On a working farm it is impossible to remove the habitat and the feed that feed and house the rats, the answer is management and not extermination.

We typically visit this type of farm several times a year and they are a great location to bring friends as there is usually more than enough dog work to keep several extra dogs catching rats. Along for the adventure were good friends and their own personal dogs who are proven rat catchers. ( Kaity and "Quinn" her GSD and Anna with "Holy Mole' and Bella Bella" who are OG Mongrol Hoard memebrs )

As we know and have shared, Danger is inherent to work.

We know this well through personal loss of good dogs( Anna was also present when we lost " Sir Grumps Alot " and by the many scars and injuries accrued by a working terrier.

What you can not ever plan for is the moment it strikes.

In this particular case a freak accident struck, and it struck the smallest of forms and it struck her hard.

While working in the rear end of a large barn, the same barn pictured in the posts photo. Our small 8 lb. rescue terrier was struck down.

At the moment we did not know what happened but I will explain.

"Pea-Knucklehead aka Peanut " was found stricken on the ground with no breathing, no heart beat and eyes glazed blue in death.

She was gone, and although close to our group we heard or noticed nothing unusual in the moments leading to her current state. She was found by one of our party and a sudden and worried cry brought our attention to her fate.

This unusual and sudden event shook us all, and in all technical terms our small beloved dog was now dead but the story does not end here in tragedy.

Despite the feeling of hopeless finality in the moment. I wrapped the dog in a vest and moved to a lighted portion of the barn where I could administer CPR. Mind you, I dont know CPR, have never trained in it and am only familiar with it through posters and common information.

Chest compressions, and mouth to snout forced breathing brought no response for several minutes and the Ladies of the party rushed to box and restrain the rest of the terriers as I labored alone.

The first visible response was a weak heart beat, and after another minute or two the first labored and gurgling breaths returned as well.

While I now rushed to find the rest of our group with a vest wrapped but breathing dog who was out cold, I was unsure what had actually happened or how to proceed.

As the disaster struck , so did more fortunate circumstances as the offsite farm owner suddenly appeared with the customary box of beer that is part of our thank you package, and she insisted on rushing the dog to the vet and footing the bill as well.
Thankfully the Girls stepped up and whisked her away as the farm manager and I attempted to discovered what had happened.

This is what we found, the freak accident was truly freak.

At the place where the power came into the tin roofed barn ( the same barn pictured ) weather and time wore the insulation away from the wire and made contact with the tin roof. The roof was now live and in 2 spots a broken metal gutter also carried the current onwards. One of these came to the ground outside the barn and we were able to see a arcing the first sign of what cause our disaster. The other gutter bent inwards and touch some metal sheeting covering a old window and one of those sheets was leaning down from the window inside the barn to the floor. It carried the current the entire way from the broken wire.

As the danger became apparent and a electrician was dispatched in minutes, we were made thankful that no humans were hurt. Eight lb. "Peanut" had apparently taken a electrical charge that shut her body systems down as she pursue a rat along the wall and touched the metal.

While the dog triaged in the local emergency vet overnight and slowly regained her senses , she was cleared in good health the following morning although quite subdued.

After "Peanut" was deposited at the vet, the rogue wire had been repaired and the scene regained its normality. We attempted to finish our day up.

We counted 130 on the board with every single dog accounting for many dead rats, the combined total weight of the dead rats being 90 lbs.

I am quite thankful to say that "Peanut" is alive and as well as can be for the ordeal safe and sound in my home. In fact she may now be a shaman for all I know. What ever her work might be there is apparently at least one more rat to catch in her future...

Looking back from this story that occurred 1 week ago today. Here are a few things I learned.

I am exceptionally glad that I attempted CPR despite all hope and appearance. I am thankful that instinct kicked in and I will be doing a little more in depth study on canine first aid.

I am exceptionally thankful for my friends who aided in such a way that the ending is not of tragedy but one of hope.
In order to wrap all this up, there was a few last things I learned on returning home.

It was when I took out my video footage that the devil emerged in the details, details that were lost in the moment

While we did not catch the event on tape, and my stomach curdles even watching or at the thought.
It was the audio that clears things up.

Four of my dogs were shocked by the live current one just moments before peanut and two others in the aftermath.

The larger of the terriers screaming often sounds like the frustration of a rat they can not reach, but it explains their behavior as they all were extremely scared and nervous after the event.

The last sighting of Peanut on the video was a mere 3 seconds before she was found stricken, so although we did not know how long she lay there at the time she was found. That amount of time was extremely short.

From the time she was found until I can be heard faintly in the background that her heart had started again was a matter of 4 minutes and 39 seconds.

Wow, she was truly gone for 4 minutes and 39 seconds, and yet she has come back to us alive.








A testament to faith and to the true fighting spirit of a small terrier we call "Peanut " who lives to rat catch again another day.


----------



## no really

Such a horrific accident! You are truly a hero to be able to be able to bring her back like that. She must be quite the strong one to fight her way back. Continued good hunting for Peanut and all the horde.


----------



## Jreed

a great article from the UK and the Tweed Valley Rat Pack. The article contains some fantastic photos

http://www.shootinguk.co.uk/features/ratting-with-terriers-97068


----------



## wiscto

Jreed said:


> In fact she may now be a shaman for all I know.


Probably, lol. What a tough little pup!


----------



## Jreed

Getting Nitty Gritty In The Rain and Muck

A short video of the dogs of #themongrolhoard at work on a dairy.

If you follow our adventures via FB or our website might have read " The Shocking Adventure " that told the story of our last major hunt.

During that hunt Peanut was badly shocked into oblivion and was resuscitated via CPR.

While this could have ended very badly Peanut to our knowledge has made a full recovery to her full and normal terrier-tude.

This footage is from the day of that hunt and there is a second video coming another day from the same hunt. It does not contain the live wire accident.

It highlights OG dogs of #themongrolhoard Holy Mole' and Bella Bella as well as Quinn the GSD who hunts with us regularly.

Holy Mole' is the first rat terrier I owned and although her eyesite is not all the good, she is a fantastic rat catcher who rarely leaves a rat she touches with any semblance of the life it once had before she made contact with it.

Bella Bella is a wonderful and exuberant mix breed ratter who is very small. She lacks the mouth structure to kill efficiently but is adept and wrangling the rats to a good position for a kill bit. She rarely gets bitten, although a big one might get away she slows the big ones down enough for another dog to help with the dispatch.

Quinn as always is a solid catcher even though he is still a young male dog and will continue to impress us along the way.

Despite the rain, mist, mud and muck the enthusiasm of the dogs was not diminished and despite the rather serious accident that occurred we had a fantastic outcome.

“It’s a dangerous business, Frodo, going out of your door,” he used to say. “You step into the Road, and if you don’t keep your feet, there is no telling where you might be swept off to.” Bilbo Baggins-Fellow Ship of the Ring

All Is Well , That Ends Well. It Has Been Said


----------



## tinknal




----------



## Jreed

tinknal said:


>


I suscribed to your channel


----------



## tinknal

Jreed said:


> I suscribed to your channel


LOL, prepare to be bored to death!


----------



## Jreed

A couple of fun action shots from recent activity


----------



## tinknal

Gassing them out?


----------



## Jreed

tinknal said:


> Gassing them out?


we primarily dig them out


----------



## ladytoysdream

I'm trying to trap some rats using the wood traps and a couple of Black flag plastic rat traps.
What would be the best bait ? So far, they seem to be fond of bacon. And tonite, I baited
some with bacon grease.


----------



## Allen W

ladytoysdream said:


> I'm trying to trap some rats using the wood traps and a couple of Black flag plastic rat traps.
> What would be the best bait ? So far, they seem to be fond of bacon. And tonite, I baited
> some with bacon grease.


Time is your best bait. Set on location, 90 degrees to a wall they are running down usually works best. No bait and don't mess with them, give them at least a week to work.


----------



## Jreed

I prefer a trapping cycle and start by modding the traps.

Depending on specie your baits will change. 

Taking old fashion rat traps and adding finishing or furniture nails through the bottom points up around the snap end of the trap is the first step. 

Second I attach the traps to a small piece of plywood and always attach 2, one facing each direction. 

I bait the traps for 2 days before setting them and I paint the trap with peanut butter and use either raisons or parrot feed that is available in the pet food store, it has both fruit and nuts and stick it firmly in the peanut butter. When they are used to feeding and feel safe they will be caught easily. 

I run a trap cycle once a week or so with some days off in between


----------



## Jreed

Bella Bean one of our original dogs showing off how its done. 

You dont need big dogs to catch rats


----------



## ladytoysdream

JReed and Allen W...
thank you for your responses.
I can't leave the traps set 24/7. The rats are working in my chicken yard.
So I have to pull the traps in the morning and reset each night.
Been averaging 1 rat a night. Well the one night, I did catch 2 but the
next night, 2 of the traps missed.
I also been using peanut butter. I will find some raisins for them 

I need a good rat dog. I can't convince the basset to sleep out there at night.
He likes the couch and the warm house.


----------



## Jreed

ladytoysdream said:


> JReed and Allen W...
> thank you for your responses.
> I can't leave the traps set 24/7. The rats are working in my chicken yard.
> So I have to pull the traps in the morning and reset each night.
> Been averaging 1 rat a night. Well the one night, I did catch 2 but the
> next night, 2 of the traps missed.
> I also been using peanut butter. I will find some raisins for them
> 
> I need a good rat dog. I can't convince the basset to sleep out there at night.
> He likes the couch and the warm house.



we dont catch rats at night, we search them out at their source and destroy them


----------



## Jreed

Well Dag Nab, Aint That Something Else

Thanks Peeps and Dags ~ K Ruby, C Miller, Lil Ms squeakers, Scruffy Dog, Leo , Piper, Peaknuckle Head , and Levi the Leviathan for all the hard work and a good day out

When your dealing with infestation levels of rodents, and in this case due to aging infrastructure. There is not many options.

Cats wont help, Traps cant keep up, and poison can be a real danger to the natural environment.

Enter the last American rat catcher, Jreed and the dogs of #themongrolhoard.

With a decade of experience and hundreds of farms visited, this is a 102 lbs of dead Rattus Norvegicus and a personal best catch.

Dog Caught and Dog Dispatched.

Whacked, Stacked, Dead and Counted on the Board.











































That is what 262 confirmed dead rats looks like when good dogs, proven methods, experience , and friends meet on a farm.


----------



## ijon1

Every time you post I am amazed. I had a stacked a quonset hut and rats moved in. I had a heck of a time getting rid of them. You do a great service. You are what made America great a small business person.


----------



## newfieannie

we should have something like this around here my son tells me Halifax is full of them. he works at construction and yesterday he said he saw the biggest rats he has ever seen. I don't think they have any plan to get rid of them. they should be spending money on that instead of some of the other useless stuff we don't need. I don't feed the birds anymore because I drew rats around a few years ago. ~Georgia


----------



## Jreed

ijon1 said:


> Every time you post I am amazed. I had a stacked a quonset hut and rats moved in. I had a heck of a time getting rid of them. You do a great service. You are what made America great a small business person.


I am a sheep shearer by trade


----------



## Jreed

Heck ive been hiding


----------



## Jreed

The same type of all the above


----------



## Jreed

We get of many requests to attend or join in a hunt with the dogs of #themongrolhoard

https://themongrolhoard.com/index.php... 

Its no wonder, considering the dogs are truly able to live and experience life by a genetic code that is core to their identity. Its also clear that the dogs truly live for their moments on the job. 

Many people would experience more success with their personal dogs if they accepted or understood this core knowledge that is DNA and inherant and specific to each breed or type of canine.

One of the main reasons we do not blindly accept requests to join is simply the lack conditioning and socialization around livestock or poultry, or experience around them. Running a active pack of working dogs is a lot to manage, much less trying to get a newbie up to speed with how to manage their own dog with little or no farm time under their belt's .

We also get a lot of requests from folks who want strike it rich, by starting a business working with dogs and yet have zero experience or can not tell the difference between Rattus Rattus and Ratttus Norvegicus. 

Helping you start a get rich quick scheme you have no business in, is not what we are about. 

This is what #themongrolhoard is all about 

1. Keeping good dogs on farms 

2. Supporting agriculture, homestead and farmsteads at all levels of the food chain with IPM pest management 

3. Education of the public on the true nature of terriers 

4. Education of the public on the danger of rodentides in the food chain, to wild and domestic animals. 

5. Promoting traditional methods , good working and sporting terriers, and terrier management 

However , once in a while worlds collide , and you have the opportunity to not only share but also show off. When approached in a proffessional manner with a approriate resume, experience, and a personal reference. 

The tables turn and doors open. 

As a result we welcomed Robert Gallo of Round the Clock Pest Control to attend a hunt and get down and dirty with the shovels. 

This video footage was taken in entirety by Robert on his phone, and enable a small glimpse from some ones elses perspective to the work we do.


----------



## altair

I appreciate your posts and how your plan of rodent control is the most natural in the world and harmless to all but the rats. I used to keep fancy rats as pets but realize these rats in these settings can be like a plague. Keep on doing what you're doing, it's a lot of work!


----------



## Jreed

sadly we lost one of our favorite and most iconic dogs here on the farm in a accident


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife

Sorry to hear about your dog.


----------



## Jreed

same exact corner less than a year later .... still at it despite the challenges of losing top quality dogs and the experience they have earned


----------



## Jreed

Have you ever wondered what the whole story was ?

Well behind the scenes and in public forums I have constantly pushed for education and awareness of the danger of rodenticides to domestic pets and wildlife.

I have shied from sharing the pure unadulterated love of working terriers , as they smash rats. 

Culturally born and raised in the south, it was a unexpected pleasure to be interviewed by Chris Bennet of https://www.agweb.com/ 

My passion for catching rats with dogs is only slightly less than my passionate support of agriculture in all its shapes and forms and the often misunderstood men and women of farming who are a mystery to the general public who know nothing of food production. Working with a Ag website to share my story brought my passions together. 

Chris has a writing style that captures the imagination with the scent and sound of the hunt, and also the thought process behind that fuels my #farmthug style of playing on farms. 

I was entranced a bit as I read the finished piece and looked forward to sharing my own thoughts on it. 

Besides the insane bribes I had to pay my " friends " in beer and puppies to say nice things about me " wink wink " I would like to say thank you to many of the people who have worked with me. Clan Clark Deckers and the Clan Clark Family including Michelle and Sue Lee especially, The Thode Family, Dave and Kristine Beck, Carrie Daily, Jim Montgomery, Anna Derrer, Erik Carlsen, K Ruby, Anna LaRose, Lynn of Jack Russel Terrier Rescue, Jeanette Lanberg, Candice Longmore and Josh, Tony Britton, Cory Miller and his amazing wife Katy who has vetted my dogs more than once, Kaity and her very special dog Quinn, Cathy Thomas, The Nelte and Johnson household, Unique Pest Control, Round the Clock Pest Control. Always there is far more folks than that who have shown personal support along the way that are not named but its always important to recognize the people who have supported you along your journeys

I also find it important to name the dogs past and present pictured in the article or important in the body of work we have done over the past decade , including some owned by others.

Sir Grumps Alot aka Grumpy dog RIP, Holy Mole' RIP. O My Good Golly, I cant Believe I'm called Herk-a-mer aka Golly Gurl RIP, Levi the Leviathan RIP, Huckleberry Hunter aka Huck, Bella Bella and the Wiggle Butt Parade aka Bella, Monkey Butt, Thelma, Laina, Rascally Bob the Sailor Man, Scruffy Dog, Messie Nessy, Stix, Tracy, Quinn, Mooey, Maximillian

I hope you enjoy the article, and get a glimpse of why I love the rascally rat wranglers and terriers of #themongrolhoard

https://www.agweb.com/article/rat-hunting-dogs-war-farmings-greatest-show-legs


----------

